# Euro Pen With Parker-Style Refill



## Sylvanite (May 4, 2014)

I wanted to make a modified pen that didn't look like a modified pen, so I set out to adapt a euro pen kit to take a parker-style refill.  First off, I drilled out the nosecone with a #38 bit.  Then I pulled the plug from the end of the refill, turned it down, and threaded it with a M5 x 0.8mm die.  That way, it will screw into a standard 7mm transmission:







Normally, I avoid modifying refills, but since a customer can pull the plug out and stick in into a replacement refill, I think it's ok this time.

When attached this way, the transmission will need to be installed in reverse orientation, which necessitates a couple other design changes as well.  Standard euro tubes won't grip the tube in this placement, so I cut new ones from some 7mm tube stock.  This photo shows all the parts, with the refill screwed into the transmission.  The transmission will press into the short upper tube.






I didn't want to change the outside appearance of the pen, however, so I cut the blank such that the tube would extend from the lower barrel, and the tube would be recessed in the upper barrel.  Part of the reason I chose a euro-style over a slimline, was to allow a thicker (and therefore stronger) unsupported section of the blank.  The blank is made from alumilite white resin, which is strong and durable even without a brass tube.  I selected a green marble pattern.  This is the pen completed but with the halves separated.






And here is a photo of the finished, assembled pen.  The only oddity, is that the refill extends with a counterclockwise twist (opposite how a regular slim/euro pen twists).






I hope that was interesting,
Eric


----------



## Edward Cypher (May 4, 2014)

WOW great how to.  Thanks for the information and the pen is awesome.  Love the blank.


----------



## Band Saw Box (May 4, 2014)

Looks great. Well done


----------



## Joe S. (May 4, 2014)

Great job! The only issue I see is when you need to refill it...


----------



## Sylvanite (May 4, 2014)

Joe S. said:


> The only issue I see is when you need to refill it...


When the ink runs out, I'll simply unscrew the refill from the transmission; pull the modified plug out of the refill; remove the plug from new refill; push the modified plug in the new refill; and then screw it back into the transmission.  If I planned to sell the pen, I'd probably make a nicer looking threaded plug from a piece of brass, or maybe black Alumilite.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## firewhatfire (May 5, 2014)

where did you get the die for doing that?


----------



## LarryDNJR (May 5, 2014)

Well since in Europe they drive on the opposite side of the road from us in the US we'll consider the twist to be the same way.


----------



## its_virgil (May 5, 2014)

Nice mod Eric...and it doesn't look like a modified pen. BTW, Berea has the Euro pen which  uses a Parker refill. Looks the same as the 7mm Euro. You may already know this  but thought I would let you know just in case you didn't and need more. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Sylvanite (May 5, 2014)

firewhatfire said:


> where did you get the die for doing that?


The M5x0.8mm die was in a tap/die set I have (the Irwin 76 piece set).

Regards,
Eric


----------



## BSea (May 5, 2014)

its_virgil said:


> Nice mod Eric...and it doesn't look like a modified pen. BTW, Berea has the Euro pen which  uses a Parker refill. Looks the same as the 7mm Euro. You may already know this  but thought I would let you know just in case you didn't and need more.
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don


Lau Lau woods also has a double twist euro called the Neopean.  It has a different clip though.  Plus it's larger than a standard euro.  Probably the same size as the Berea double twist version.

And I also think it's a cool mod.  Good job! :good:


----------



## Toni (May 5, 2014)

very nice looking pen!


----------



## Sylvanite (May 5, 2014)

its_virgil said:


> Berea has the Euro pen which  uses a Parker refill. Looks the same as the 7mm Euro. Don


The Berea european pen that takes a Parker-style refill uses 8mm tubes.  I wanted to use 7mm tubes and transmission.  I originally intended to make a slimline pen (and could have) but decided that the thicker upper barrel of a euro pen would be better for an unsupported blank.

I suppose this modification would work work well on a Russline style pen.


----------



## OZturner (May 5, 2014)

Eric, that wasn't just interesting, it was Brilliant.
Thank you for the detailed explanation and photographs,
The finished result is Outstanding.
Great Fit and Superb Finish.
Congratulations,
Brian.


----------



## magpens (Oct 7, 2016)

What you have done is very clever, Eric.  Thank you for all the details !!!!


----------



## budnder (Oct 7, 2016)

Great! 

FYI - had left a comment here earlier that I used a #40 bit for something similar with a Parker refill... I ended up using #38 as well as it would occasionally catch with a #40. 

Thumbs up on your efforts.


----------



## lhowell (Oct 7, 2016)

Great mod and the pen looks incredible! Possibly literature for the IAP Library??


----------



## TattooedTurner (Oct 7, 2016)

Very clever, and it doesn't look modified at all. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------

